# Isokern Fireplace and chimney systems



## Meluuch (Jan 16, 2009)

Anybody other than me getting some experience with Isokern Fireplace/Chimney systems? Reviews and opinions? Any negetive feedback? As far as productivity goes, I am loving this product:thumbup:


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Around here the dealers generally install them. (And do a piss-poor job of it as well.) I would try it if I got the chance. Any tips?


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

I used an Isokern a couple of years ago when we had a situation where a fireplace was wanted in a Master Bedroom but we didn't have any support below as it would of gone straight through the center of the family room below. This product was great for that purpose.

The only problems I had was that the supplier was several weeks late delivering the product and then it took some hand holding with the village inspectors as they hadn't seen anything like it before. Other than that my masons weren't too excited about doing it but once they got into it, they had no problems. 

Here's a pic of it finished.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I know nothing about their system but I definitely like the concept and enjoyed their website. It is a product I would consider using in the future. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meluuch (Jan 16, 2009)

We install them ourselves, ive done 4 so far. After seeing how quickly they went up they are becoming more popular in my area. In some situations we have used only the Isokern flues. In other situations the entire fireplace system. It draws like a son-of-a-gun. I didnt like the idea either. Going outside of a traditional smoke chamber and all that crap but its so easy, fast and functions very well. Would recomend giving it a try!


----------



## Meluuch (Jan 16, 2009)

I just finished the stonework on a isokern fireplace today. When I clean all my crap out of the way ill post some pics


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

ya we have built a ton of them our selfs ( easy ) and easy money as well , i my self woudlnt have one in my house but hey thats me .( just like putting a puzzle together.)


----------



## Meluuch (Jan 16, 2009)

son of a gun apparently I need 15 post before I can post pictures??!! Anyhoo if your interested the pics of the almost finished fireplace are in my album. Isokern firebox, smoke chamber and flu. Can anyone tell me if I can post pictures before "15 posts"? Thanks


----------



## Crosby (Jan 11, 2009)

*Posting pic's*

^^ When you post a reply scroll down to "Attatch Files". You can upload pic's there from your pc.


----------



## Meluuch (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Meluuch (Jan 16, 2009)

sweeeeet. thanks crosby. im a little computer illiterate sometimes lol. :thumbsup:


----------

